# Panel Cap angle in wainscoting



## sim (Jun 14, 2016)

I do basic work around house (honey do's) but never really had to deal with angles (especially panel caps).
I have installed the stiles/rails (everything is square) but I cannot seem to find angle at which I should cut the panel cap to make it fit. Please refer to attached images for details and molding profile. 

I do have a Dual-Bevel Glide Miter Saw.


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

No shame in asking... 
Of you have some scrap of your stile material, use it for a backer on your saw fence. Then when you cut your 45's, they'll be cut in the same position that you would apply them.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

What I usually do is cut a strip of wood 3/4"x3/4" and lay it on the miter box to sit one side of the molding up on and cut the trim on a 45.


----------



## sim (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks a lot! sorry it is little hard for me to visualize this. You mean to say cut a scrap piece at 45 and then lay the molding next to it and then cut the molding ( i attached a detailed pic)....that will be like 45 again?

Thanks again for help


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

If you can get the molding into the position it will sit in the wainscoting then all you should need to do is cut it at a 45 degree angle.

The molding is sitting on the frame of the wainscot and on the panel too. So what you need to do is cut it in this position in the miter saw. So you need to place a pc of wood the same thickness as the panel to the top of the frame depth. The all you would need to do is cut at a 45.

Very simple.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

sim said:


> Thanks a lot! sorry it is little hard for me to visualize this. You mean to say cut a scrap piece at 45 and then lay the molding next to it and then cut the molding ( i attached a detailed pic)....that will be like 45 again?
> 
> Thanks again for help


What you are needing is a compound miter. I don't do enough of it to give you the two angles. With a compound miter you tilt the blade over on an angle while turning the saw left or right to make the cuts. The molding would just lay flat. what I proposed is sitting a piece of 3/4" wood against the fence of the saw to hold the molding on an angle just like it would go on the wall. Then turn the saw 45 degrees left or right to make the miters.


----------



## sim (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks a lot. This worked . I spent almost 2 hours, lots of molding, twisted and turned my saw in every direction and almost lost a finger in the process......and it was simple all along. 

Thanks all


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Yep, simple 45's are better and faster for us non trim carpenters. I never cut compound miters for trim or mouldings. I just use 22.5° or 45°, and place it on the miter saw how it will go on the wall, ceiling, etc..


----------

